# Can I hang out with the big kids, Now???1930s Schwinn-D?



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just got this beautiful bike this morning...

$175 (money well spentcool:

Do any of you guys know this model ?

I am not up-to date with pre war Schwinn's

Any original parts out there ?

Thanks!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 14, 2011)

39 -41 dx in that era.  nice project.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, get yourself a headbadge and we'll talk .


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 14, 2011)

It looks like  a '39 DXE, the E meaning  "Equipped" it looks like it had a h/light. The '39 frame is  unique with the dropstand ears and straight downtube. See link.....http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_b03.html

Pat


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 14, 2011)

Definitely a '39.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice bike! Ripe to be restored!
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_b03.html


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, cool Columbus, OH license plate too. Nice score! Good luck with it. Elgin.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 14, 2011)

Jealous. I didn't know that Schwinn used the same stamped chainguard that some Hawthornes of the same era used. (I have two of them.) I thought the guard was wrong, but the catalogue pic shows that it is the correct one. Very cool that you got it with a tank too. Def. get a dropstand...


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 18, 2011)

*Dx guard*

Schwinn dx guard and hawthorne guards are slightly different!


----------



## jackomeano (Apr 18, 2011)

Great Lines, Lets see how she turns out?
Good luck


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Xcelsior said:


> Schwinn dx guard and hawthorne guards are slightly different!



 Glad to have that pointed out - I'll compare it to this guard, they are pretty close. Thanks


----------

